# A moment of silence please



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Today Stumpy had a fatal accident.
He is no longer with us.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice!!

Looks like stumpy hasn't been with for quite some time

Are you going to age the skull jawbone any? As dark as the corpsing is I'd think they would be darker/stained.



krough said:


> Today Stumpy had a fatal accident.
> He is no longer with us.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Poor poor Stumpy... *bows head in silence*


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Here he was in his better days playing in the moonlight.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Alas poor stumpy, we knew him well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Must have been those damn tree borers - or did an evil woodpecker take him out?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry Stumpy bit the big one. I'm sure Stumpy will be resurrected and live on in another form.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Poor Stumpy! 
But what an idea! the corpse of Stumpy being swarmed by Zombie Tree Borers.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My apologies and condolences I thought stumpy (name having to do with his short stature) was a new addition.

I'm terribly sorry for your loss and my ignorance.



joker said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Looks like stumpy hasn't been with for quite some time
> 
> Are you going to age the skull jawbone any? As dark as the corpsing is I'd think they would be darker/stained.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*bows head* ... poor poor stumpy  He shall be reborn ... from ashes to ashes, new prop to new prop ... and rise anew!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can say some magic words and it will resurrect him. Treguna, Mekoides, Trecorum Satis Dee


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, but it appears he died happy at least. Just look at that grin!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Alas poor Stumpy, I knew him well."


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I can say some magic words and it will resurrect him. Treguna, Mekoides, Trecorum Satis Dee


Thanks alot DT! I read that outloud 3 times and my monitor got up and ran out of my office.

Luckily I have (well had) a dual monitor setup.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Opps wrong one. How about bibbly bobbly boo. That should work.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That one always does it for me.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Try _Klaatu Barada Nikto_...

That doesn't look like an accident to me. I think Stumpy was _murdered!_


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is that how they stopped the robot in The Day the Earth Stood still? That isn't a magical spell. You have no sensitivity toward stumpy. Now we have to rename him Bob.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr Chicken is right!!! We have just acquired secret footage showing the woodpecker who was trained to take out Stumpy! Clearly the terrorist group, People Against Cool Props, recruits its agents at a very early age.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahh, but said improperly, as is inevitable with magic spells, it brought the dead to life in Army of Darkness... useful, no?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

"Sometimes, dead is better." 
-Jud Crandall


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think Krough should put on his Chinese goggles and get in his man cave and get to fixing stumpy. You have the technology, you can rebuild him. Stronger…Faster……Scarier…than anything on two legs. Wait, scratch the legs things.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*Evil Woodpeckers*



RoxyBlue said:


> Must have been those damn tree borers - or did an evil woodpecker take him out?


Now THERE'S an interesting idea!! I wonder how someone would go about making one?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I should mention that Stumpy was (is) an iconic classic here on Hauntforum..for he was the first prop to win the first contest here, the first $20 prop contest. he will be missed. 'Tis a shame he should meet such an unfortunate demise, for he set the bar high and inspired us to build better props alas, not so much in his image but in his spirit. You will be missed Stumpy.

(Eulogy bot deactiviated)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow krough what happen


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, now I'm devastated. It breaks my heart to see Stumpy like that. He has been one of my fav props for a long time. I guess I should go be depressed in bed with a huge bowl of chocolate ice cream. I must go cry now.


----------

